# My Catahoula mix and Shih-Tzu



## catahoula_connor (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new here and thought I'd post pictures of my dog's for you all to see.

My catahoula mix, she is two years old. I adopted her a little over a week ago and she is just amazing!



























My ten year old Shih-Tzu. 

















He doesn't like the snow!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Aww in the photo with you she actually smiled ^_^ great pics lovely dogs


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Ssshhhhhh! Don't let anyone else know that Houla's are the best breed......If you know how to manage them. Welcome to the forums from another Houla owner.

Kai


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Houla! I love them!

And she is beautiful...great markings. 

(and your other dog is a cutey as well)


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard I am also a Proud Owner of a Houla Mix, They are GREAT dogs! Stay around, your Shit zu is Freaking adorable as well!


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Catahoula owner here, too. Your girl has nice coloring. I have a black & white Japanese Chin which is a bit like your Shih-Tzu. So we have similar dog packs. =)


----------



## catahoula_connor (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all, I forgot to mention that the Shih-Tzu is more of my mom's dog than mine. The Catahoula is mine though. I am the one that adopted her(although my parents had to sign) and I take care of her. I would love to have a big dog pack when I am older, but since I'm 16 and still live at home i cant... someday


----------

